

Deep Learning: Methods and Applications (free ebook, .pdf) - cschmidt
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/209355/NOW-Book-Revised-Feb2014-online.pdf

======
cschmidt
By Li Deng and Dong Yu of Microsoft Research.

Hopefully they intend for it to be freely downloaded. The link is going around
Twitter, and points directly to research.microsoft.com. I couldn't find a book
landing page.

